# Need lease information.



## groundhawg (Oct 28, 2004)

Friend at church, last Sunday, asked me if anyone had land to lease or a membership to join a hunt club in Coweta, Troop, Heard, Harris, or Meriwether county.

He does not have a computer so we will have to do this the old fashion way.  Please send me a message with your phone contact and I will give the information to him on Sunday.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 28, 2004)

www.templeforest.com

several tracts in heard co


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thanks.*

Big...1,
Thanks,  I will print out this information and take it to him.
GT


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 29, 2004)

*Tell your buddy this membership is available in Heard County.*

It can probably be bought at a reduced rate. http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176


----------



## bigunga1 (Oct 30, 2004)

saw a hand written sign in the window of one of the gas stations in franklin today..

it said 4 members needed at $650 "i think" .....1000 acres

did not get the phone number though... 

the gas station is on the east side of franklin where the car wash is....


----------

